# Victoria dei Maneskin fidanzata con una donna



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

La bassista dei Maneskin, *Victoria De Angelis*, come testimoniato dalle foto pubblicate da Diva e Donna, ha una *relazione *con una *donna*. Foto sotto spoiler.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La bassista dei Maneskin, *Victoria De Angelis*, come testimoniato dalle foto pubblicate da Diva e Donna, ha una *relazione *con una *donna*. Foto sotto spoiler.


Threesome? ahaha


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2021)

Ormai questi sono i menestrelli (con la minuscola) del gender


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

Bisogna anche vedere quanto ci sia di vero, il caso Gabriel Garko insegna. Questi dopo l'Eurovision hanno virato su questa strada LGBT e all'improvviso spunta che la fidanzata del frontman è bisessuale e questa qui sta con una donna.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La bassista dei Maneskin, *Victoria De Angelis*, come testimoniato dalle foto pubblicate da Diva e Donna, ha una *relazione *con una *donna*. Foto sotto spoiler.



Se è vero, banali stereotipi passati come rivoluzionari.

Se non è vero, poveraccio chi gli va dietro.

A me frega sega, mi spiace solo per chi ci perde tempo e ne fa dei modelli per il domani, non so che valore aggiunto possano dare.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche vedere quanto ci sia di vero, il caso Gabriel Garko insegna. Questi dopo l'Eurovision hanno virato su questa strada LGBT e all'improvviso spunta che la fidanzata del frontman è bisessuale e questa qui sta con una donna.



Esatto. Ormai si sono messi su questa strada (chiamali fessi). Quindi, non è da escludere che sia tutta roba preconfezionata per far sì che se ne continui a parlare.

Repubblica e Corriera della Sera ormai ci aprono il giornale con ste robe.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

Lei comunque è una bella ragazza e sul suo profilo instagram posta qualcosa di gradevole, come questa foto qui. Nel mio caso, chi ben mi conosce, sa che in certi casi vorrei essere il pavimento  .


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2021)

che spreco di gnagna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2021)

Lei aveva rilasciato un'intervista in cui diceva di non disdegnare nulla... solita roba "fluida"
E' ovviamente tutta roba finta per i fotografi, per cavalcare l'onda degli Zan vari.

Facessero un *****, perlomeno.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Agosto 2021)

Cavalca l'onda,le verrà data la conduzione di Sanremo o addirittura qualche ministero.


----------



## Milancholy (13 Agosto 2021)

Per tacere del cantante zooerasta e dell'apprendista coprofago chitarrista!


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2021)

mah...tempo perso...tra un pò la eleggeranno deputata


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2021)

Che tristezza....pensassero a fare musica invece di provare a vendersi solo come manifesto della nuova moda LGBT


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2021)

Ma siamo nel 2021 e ancora si sta a commentare i gusti sessuali delle persone?

Ma saranno cavoli suoi?

A parte che non vedo cosa ci sia da commentare, non ci vedo nulla si strano.


----------

